# Trying to remember a reputable breeder I found that was a quite older man



## leonh0807 (7 mo ago)

He had to have been in his 70s or 80s and had shown dogs. He had been involved with Havanese for many decades, more than most breeders. He had a long waitlist and an especially thorough and heartwarming website talking about his experience and approach to Havanese. Does anyone know who I'm talking about? I know it's a longshot, but I thought the fact he is very, very old would narrow it down at least a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A lot of the old breeders have long since left here. I guess I'm one of the very, very old ones now. I don't have any idea of one that fits your description. I only knew of one that would fit, and he never had much of a website, but he's gone on now anyway.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Was he in Washington State By chance? This description sounds like a breeder I researched when looking for the right match. Although I don’t recall what his age was, I was doing my research almost a decade ago now. This breeder I am thinking of had a beautiful extensive property and the havanes had the run of the place 🥰 eta… I likely have the website bookmarked on my old laptop. If I ever get around to firing it up I will come back and update.


----------

